# Standard Door Size?



## jproffer

80x30 is a standard door size. It sounds like a pre-hung door, but if it's not and if the knob isn't pre-drilled the safest way to make sure it will align is to work backwards. Mark the edge of the door where the strike plate is drill the 3/4 or 7/8" hole (per instructions) then center the bigger hole based on this hole location. It will take some time and some accurate measurements and layout, but it's not terribly difficult.


----------



## jmic

BOBO,
The first thing I would do is mortise in the door butts (hinges), hang the door, then close it and mark the center of the hole of the striker (jamb) onto the door and use templet which comes with lock to mark out holes for door. And ya gotta stop punching the doors.


----------



## bobo

*Standard Door Size*

*hi,*
*thanks for the suggestions! im going to purchase a standard door, with a door kit. i was thinking, i know thats not good. when i remove the hardware from the old door (using it on new door), couuldnt i just lay the old door on top the new door, and use it as a template by marking the hole for the lock hardware and hinges and strike plate on the new door with a pencil? if anything, it should put me very close to in the ballpark.*

*bob*


----------



## MinConst

bob,
Using the old door as a template to lay out the lock set is not a good idea. There are too many variables for this to work. Hang the door like mentioned and when closed you will be able to get a better measurement.


----------



## 747

Hanging a door can be trickie. Luckly its interior and not entry. I should say making those cuts for the hardware.


----------



## bobo

*thanks for all the help ppl! door is hung and even works! now gotta replace a few more, the bottoms are becomming frayed!...bob*


----------

